# Just Picked Up My First Seiko Diver



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Guys

I have allways loved watches especially big mechanical ones, but I have never owned one until now. I wanted to start a modest collection, so thought iÂ´d start with a Seiko diver.

Its a 6309-729A what do you think?

70Â´s Diver

Another pic

Ive tried to post the pictures directly the the post but for some reason it wont allow me?

Thanks for looking anyway

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You can't go wrong with a Seiko Diver. You need to use a picture hosting site such as Photobucket for your pics and insert the link from the site. Instructions here:-

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> You need to use a picture hosting site such as *Photobucket* for your pics and insert the link from the site. Instructions here:-
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637
> 
> ...


You can also use Flickr (which you are already using for hosting) to embed your images, like this:


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cheers guys I couldnt seem to get it all to work, but thanks again for helping out


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

badshot said:


> Ive tried to post the pictures directly the the post but for some reason it wont allow me?


Paul.

Click on the 'Share' button above the image. Then 'Grab the HTML/BBCode'.

Dead easy with a bit of practice. Simple as using Photobucket really. :grin:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice paul, you cant go wrong with a seiko diver :thumbsup:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

very nice dude! Pepsi tastic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cheers guys for the kind words and help with the pictures, ill try and do a couple more.

They are only the ones i pulled of ebay, but the watch is nice and works well, I dont know how original it its proberly not very but i like it nevertheless and am now looking on adding a few more to the collection, if only my wife would catch a hint at all the stuff im watching on ebay :wallbash:








">








">

Why wont it work? Im normally not bad at this :blush2:


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ah ha, i had too much code!










Another


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

:clap: You can also select the larger 600x450 (rather than default 500x375) image coding on the pull-down. :wink2:

Presumably you uploaded them at a larger size too. :think:

A lot depends on your Flickr account settings, but I think the largest you can go (without a 'Pro' account) is 1024x768.

Here's one of my 7A38-6000 Diver hosted from Flickr (as opposed to Photobucket, which I normally use for posting):


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thats a nice watch and big image, ill look into what i can upload to flikr, cheers.

Although I love my new watch, the bracelet feels a bit cheap so Ive gone out and got one of these, nearly half the price of the watch but looks solid, cant wait for it to come.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulation on your first and probably not the last Seiko Diver.

You have a fine looking watch there.

I think I'll put a Pepsi driver down on my list of wants, the list is getting longer and longer.


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

:wink2: Yep

I think IÂ´m with you on that, i have made myself a little list of wants theres a few other seikos on there along with a Omega, thats a way off yet though, 40th next year who knows!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Heres the new strap I ended up getting too from ebay Item number: 120591267447 :man_in_love:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome to seiko madness :welcome: they are very addictive. if you plan on getting some more there is a very good guide here,http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,1633.0.html

to the divers, there are also good guides to the 6139 series of chrono's on the same site, these are even more morish so be careful with your pennies

wookey


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

wookie said:


> Welcome to seiko madness :welcome: they are very addictive. if you plan on getting some more there is a very good guide here,http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,1633.0.html
> 
> to the divers, there are also good guides to the 6139 series of chrono's on the same site, these are even more morish so be careful with your pennies
> 
> wookey


Cheers Wookey The 6138/39 series is next on my list :lookaround: Im keeping an eye out for one I quiet fancy the blue faced modelÂ´s, time to raid the piggy bank!


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

badshot said:


> :wink2: Yep
> 
> I think IÂ´m with you on that, i have made myself a little list of wants theres a few other seikos on there along with a Omega, thats a way off yet though, 40th next year who knows!
> 
> ...


Ha Ha, you sound just like me ! 

It's my 40th in 2 years and I have my heart set on a Fortis !

Good Luck getting your Omega. 

Daz.


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree a Seiko diver in anyone's collection is a must.....mine being the 6105-8119.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

That is a very clean vintage pepsi diver Paul.

was the bracelet original to the watch?

Itoo havetrouble uploading images, it's not just you, mate!

good luck with your list!!

Paul.


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Basher

Thanks for the kind words.

The bracelet says seiko on it but to be fair even I can tell it isn't the original one and certainly isn't a genuine one either.

I have another watch a Tag with a jubilee bracelet that is much nicer and more solid, so I'm going for a super oyster for this one, hopefully it suits the watch.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,

Nice watch....have the non pepsi bezel 6309 myself.

I decided to put mine on a mesh and really like the result.

cheers


----------

